# Moots x king cage blasted titanium water bottle cage



## darwinosx

I've got one on the way. I guess I'm shallow paying this much for a bottle cage!

Moots Cycles Shop — King Cage Water Bottle Cage


----------



## wgp

Not shallow - perfect taste aesthetically to match your bike - it is what it is, right?!


----------



## darwinosx

Yeah Im mostly joking. This is just the kind of thing I can't resist. Ive heard other people have them but wasn't sure how they got them. i don't think they have been straight from Moots on their web site before.


----------



## wgp

It's funny - I posted on the Moots forum asking if they would do this, and Jon demurred. (Jon - Moots beadblasting of King Ti Cages? « Moots Forum) 

Now I know why - less than 2 weeks later, and they are offering them now, "Cutting out the middleman" according to Jon in a reply to my posting!

But they are currently sold out, so I'll have to wait a few weeks for more to arrive!


----------



## AlphaDogCycling

I have the standard King Ti cages (2) on my Merlin, and I love them. They really hold bottles (I use Camelback podium bottles) in tight, and they don't mark them up at all.

Have a great time with the Moots version.


----------



## darwinosx

Mine shipped so I must have got in on the first batch. I'll post some pics when they arrive. Now if they would just sell me a fork...


----------



## chuckice

darwinosx said:


> Mine shipped so I must have got in on the first batch. I'll post some pics when they arrive. Now if they would just sell me a fork...


Try going through a dealer...I had to...took about 2-3 months for my Moots fork to show up. They're really backordered iirc.


----------



## ky3000

It's a great touch to a Moots frame.


----------



## wgp

They are back available on the Moots website store - just ordered a pair - cheap, no, but oh so "appropos" to a Moots frame!


----------



## darwinosx

My bottle cage showed up today. Very fast shipping form Moots. Nice, light, looks great.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling

@darwinosx, congrat's. The bottle cages look sweet on your Moots. I really like the matching finish.


----------



## darwinosx

Thanks. It was worth it. Fortunately I only use one water bottle since the seat tube bosses are used for a pump. So I don't feel compelled to get another one.


----------



## wgp

Mine (pair) are in and installed - a perfect compliment to the bike!


----------



## bon_gabs

guys,is the frame cage bolts made of steel?just wondering what lighter cage bolts alternative to replace it..thanks


----------



## darwinosx

Titanium Water Bottle Cage Bolts: Bolts • Aspire VeloTech - Chris King World's Largest Dealer

Titanium bolts. Doesn't really matter but might as well go all the way I guess.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling

Definitely go for the Ti bolts (or aluminum), just make sure to use an anti-seize compound.


----------



## bon_gabs

thanks guys,,is the philwood grease a good one or any grease brand?



AlphaDogCycling said:


> Definitely go for the Ti bolts (or aluminum), just make sure to use an anti-seize compound.


----------

